# Relocating to the U.S.



## Sdtno1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am potentially moving to the U.S. with my current employer (u.s. company) on a sponsored visa. I want my family to join me, comprising of my girlfriend and our 5 year old son. She would not be working at all so I would be the sole earner. We would be selling our home in the U.K. So would have approx. $200,000 to bring with us.

Please could you give me an idea of what visashe would need to apply and how long, typically, it would be valid for. My visa will innitially be for 2 years.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sdtno1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am potentially moving to the U.S. with my current employer (u.s. company) on a sponsored visa. I want my family to join me, comprising of my girlfriend and our 5 year old son. She would not be working at all so I would be the sole earner. We would be selling our home in the U.K. So would have approx. $200,000 to bring with us.
> 
> Please could you give me an idea of what visashe would need to apply and how long, typically, it would be valid for. My visa will innitially be for 2 years.



The lawyers who are arranging your visa will need to apply for a B2 -cohabiting partner for your girlfriend and a visa for your son. 

There is one big restriction to this visa and that is the accompanying partner has to prove ties to the home country. As you are selling your property this is going to prove difficult. It looks as though you intend to remain in the US. 

Have heard of people only getting the 6 month period initially and then having to get extentions. I did hear of one person who received the B2 cohabiting visa for a period of 2 years.

Some info from the US GOV site follows:

B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS

*It would be a lot easier if you were married though*. What visa are you going out on? If an H1 she could get an H4 (this does not allow her to work, but this does not appear to be something she wants to do anyway).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

B2 cohabitating partner means NO absolutely NO work for her. Her B2 should be applied for through your company with your visa. Generally it will be issued for the same duration.

I hate to sound like this but you will have 200k in hand after the house sells.


----------



## Sdtno1 (Dec 29, 2011)

The NO work is an absolute for my other half. 

Sorry if I am missing something but what is the point you are making about the £200k after the house sells?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're assuming you'll be able to sell the house before you move to the US. It doesn't always work out like that - especially in the current economy. (When I moved to Germany, my house in the US remained unsold for a good six months.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sdtno1 (Dec 29, 2011)

We've got 2 properties here in the U.K. But from the sounds of things keeping the, will make people far happier that we are anchored in the U.K. and bot looking to stay. 

My work sponsored visa will most likely be for 2 years, is it typical that my girlfriends will be for the same duration?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sdtno1 said:


> We've got 2 properties here in the U.K. But from the sounds of things keeping the, will make people far happier that we are anchored in the U.K. and bot looking to stay.
> 
> My work sponsored visa will most likely be for 2 years, is it typical that my girlfriends will be for the same duration?


There is no answer to that question. She may get the duration of your visa. IT depends on the issuing party.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sdtno1 said:


> We've got 2 properties here in the U.K. But from the sounds of things keeping the, will make people far happier that we are anchored in the U.K. and bot looking to stay.
> 
> My work sponsored visa will most likely be for 2 years, is it typical that my girlfriends will be for the same duration?


Which visa is your company applying for? This too could have an impact on your girlfriend getting hers


----------



## Sdtno1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Which visa is your company applying for? This too could have an impact on your girlfriend getting hers


The honest answer is I don't know as yet. Is there one that you would recommend?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sdtno1 said:


> The honest answer is I don't know as yet. Is there one that you would recommend?


It sounds as though you have not yet had detailed discussions about this potential move.

Your *company's lawyers *will be applying for the visa which is applicable to your potential job type and requirements and your own level of experience and status in your current job. 

There is no 'recommended' one to go for - it will depend on what you qualify for. 

The lawyers will advise you of this.

For general information, people being transferred within their company are *usually* sent on an L1 (either A or B)


----------

